# Info on using Umik-1



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

hey guys.....

I didn't know that the miniDSP people also distributed
the Umik-1.

I'd like some info on.....

Can I use the Umik-1 alone with REW to....

Hook it up to my embedded sound card on my Asus mainboard.
Play test sounds from REW and have the Umik-1 capture
the sound to REW and have REW do its magic on analysis and
display all its reports?

Do I have to buy in addition to the Umik-1, something like a 
miniDSP or another external sound card to do this?

I know that the embedded sound card is a long way from a
miniDSP, but I just started some SuperChunks and 3/4 finished
some absorption for primary/secondary reflections and still
want some money left for some bass traps I found plans for
by ///who????/// a guy who everybody respects.
Can't think of the name right now..

Will my embedded sound card be okay, or will it handicap
me in some way I'm not aware of.

I'm no pro so I don't need absolutely perfect analysis, but
would like a calibrated mic like the Umik-1.

Thanks so much in advance for answering newbie questions....


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

JackF999 said:


> Can I use the Umik-1 alone with REW to....
> 
> Hook it up to my embedded sound card on my Asus mainboard.
> Play test sounds from REW and have the Umik-1 capture
> ...


Yes, all you need from the onboard sound is a headphone or line output to provide the test signal to the system you are testing.



> Do I have to buy in addition to the Umik-1, something like a
> miniDSP or another external sound card to do this?


No



> Will my embedded sound card be okay, or will it handicap
> me in some way I'm not aware of.


The on board soundcard will be OK, there is no handicap from using it.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

No doubt others will have excellent advice to add, but here is a start...



JackF999 said:


> Can I use the Umik-1 alone with REW to....
> 
> Hook it up to my embedded sound card on my Asus mainboard.
> Play test sounds from REW and have the Umik-1 capture
> ...


Yes.



> Do I have to buy in addition to the Umik-1, something like a
> miniDSP or another external sound card to do this?


The analysis can be done just as you have stated. The next recommended step is usually room treatment of some kind, but to answer your question directly, when you are ready to use the results from REW to perform equalization, you will need some kind of gear to handle that, depending upon your application, an A/V receiver (AVR), a miniDSP, a hardware equalizer, a computer application, some software/hardware combination to do the equalization... depending upon your exact needs.



> I know that the embedded sound card is a long way from a
> miniDSP, but I just started some SuperChunks and 3/4 finished
> some absorption for primary/secondary reflections and still
> want some money left for some bass traps I found plans for
> ...


If you're talking about doing room analysis to determine what room treatment, base traps, etc. is called for, the calibrated mic and REW running on your computer should work fine to help you determine that. The Umik-1 is a very economical and accurate calibration microphone with the supplied calibration file, and will get you started with analysis very quickly.

Your onboard sound card alone will not be useful for serious room correction/equalization. There are applications you can run on your computer to perform sophisticated equalization, which will then need a sound card for its outputs, either your onboard sound card or an exterminal audio interface. Onboard sound cards often are adequate for the measurement part of the work, but are are not recommended to be used as your critical listening playback device, noise and distortion very often show up in troublesome amounts even when they state good specifications. You are likely to be disappointed. On the other hand, it is easy to try, and you may get good results, just don't count on it.

Best of luck.


----------



## JackF999 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, this is what I thought the Umik-1 website stated, but on some
other points I'm not sure about a lot of the miniDSP requirements/technical info.
But,,,,

Just one point I would like to make crystal clear.

I can use just my one sound card to simultaneously ,,,

Play test sounds from REW, AND at the same time use Umik-1 to 
capture what my speakers emit from REW.

Quote
Yes, all you need from the onboard sound is a headphone or line output to provide the test signal to the system you are testing. /Quote

I guess that there are the majority out there that have gear they want to test external
to their computer sound card, but it's been quite a long time since I messed with audio
and now don't have the equipment since my computer can do alot even if it is
somewhat distorted etc......

I know that after Umik-1 captures the speakers' output REW
will do its thing.


miniDSP looks very nice but is intimidating with all the choices and other products
like miniDIGI etc............


Anyway many thanks for taking time and oooohhh 
I will be sending a donation for REW as meager thanks
for someone who likes to share their brain power...


----------

